# Favorite rifles???



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Out of the rifles you own, if you had to pick three of your favorite, which three would you pick? And why? 
I'll start....

1- My 300 Wby Accumark. It's a pretty good shooter (maybe an inch) and it's been my partner for many hunts and many miles. I would keep this gun because it's a workhorse and it has sentimental value.

2- 257 Wby Vanguard. It's a lazer and it's the gun I used to introduce my son into hunting.

3- 338 Edge by DE. It's just too fun to shoot! 

Funny thing is, none of these are my best shooters (group-wise), but more because they're great guns with some good memories with them.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I think my "all around" favorite rifle is my Bushmaster M4 style AR15. Its a great shooting rifle and it has a little "sentimental" value as it was my first AR. After purchasing it I spend grundles of money "pimping it out" just the way I wanted it with things like a quad rail, down grip, collapsing stock, stock saddle, tac latch, detachable carry handle and a bushnell version of a trijicon acog. THEN I invested in a ciener AR 22lr conversion kit and that just made it even more fun to shoot. I would guess that I put more rounds down the tube of that rifle than any other rifle I own. Its economical to shoot, fun, accurate, and exactly the way I want it.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Howa 1500 .308 My new long range precision rifle, threw a millet 4x16 on top and I'm stretching out to new distances. 
Bushmaster AR- Great AR just have it stock with a decent scope. This is my coyote/varmint shtf rifle. 
Kel-tec SU-16- Fun little pack gun that is amazingly accurate for a 16" .223 that is mostly plastic, my pimped out tacticool carbine. Light enough to back pack easily with, tough enough too.


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

#1 - Marlin 1895 (45-70 Gov't)
#2 - Winchester Model 94AE (loop lever - .44 Magnum)
#3 - Browning BAR II Safari (.243 Winchester)

These are a few of my favorite things...


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Gee LeDouche said:


> I think my "all around" favorite rifle is my Bushmaster M4 style AR15. Its a great shooting rifle and it has a little "sentimental" value as it was my first AR. After purchasing it I spend grundles of money "pimping it out" just the way I wanted it with things like a quad rail, down grip, collapsing stock, stock saddle, tac latch, detachable carry handle and a bushnell version of a trijicon acog. THEN I invested in a ciener AR 22lr conversion kit and that just made it even more fun to shoot. I would guess that I put more rounds down the tube of that rifle than any other rifle I own. Its economical to shoot, fun, accurate, and exactly the way I want it.


Sounds like a cool as hell gun. I don't own an AR but I'd love to have one just to have one. My step son bought one in .204 and we've had a blast shooting tannanite with it. I was Sooo suprised at how accurate it is. I thought only bolt actions were accurate! :shock:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I only own 3 rifles. In order, favorite first:

Winchester (Model # slips my mind at the moment) .22LR. Its an old pump gun that was given to me by my grandpa. I call it the Pee-Shooter cuz its so small, and just pops when the trigger is pulled, but its tons of fun to shoot.

Next would be my Win Model 70 in .243 Win. Its also a hand-me-down, but its accurate as hell. 

And finally, the old Win Model 94 in 30/30. It was also given to me by grandpa, but to me, its the IDEAL deer hunting gun.


----------



## RBoomK (Feb 10, 2011)

Stevens Model 85 in .22LR - Passed down from my grandfather. The bluing and stock finish are worn completely off. Have no clue how many rounds have been fired through it. The most accurate .22 LR that I have ever shot.

Winchester Model 94 in .30/30 - Passed down from my father. He took mulies with it every season as far back as I can remember. Use it for my saddle gun.

Remington 700 in .25-06 - Christmas gift from parents years ago. One of those rifles that instinctively knows where you want the bullet to go. You can't miss with it.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

#1 Savage LRPV in .204 Ruger. Topped off with a Nikon Monarch 6-24. 

#2 Cooper Phoenix in a .204 Ruger. Topped off with a Weaver T36 (straight 36 power)

#3 Henry Golden Boy Lever Action in .44 Mag.

Close #3's Savage FV in .204. Topped with a Nikon 6-18 Buckmaster
Remington Custom .243. Topped with a Luper 8.5-25.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

#1- Winchester, Model 70, 30-06. Not my best shooter, but shoots good enough. I bought this rifle with my own hard earned money when I was 15. This rifle was used to take my first deer and it has taken the most deer for me. Good memories.

#2- Cooper Custom Classic, Model 22, 7mm-08. My best shooter and by far the best to look at.

#3- Browning, A-Bolt Stainless Stalker, 223WSSM. It was a gift from my wife and it has some custom engraving on it. Fun to shoot. It's the fastest of my arsenal beyond doubt.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Every gun I have ever owned has been my favorite at some point, so it is not a static choice. Nonetheless, here are the ones I would shed tears over if I ever had to part with them....

My 92's. I have an original Winchester 1892 SRC in a 25-20 made in 1914 that I never get tired of shooting, and I have Browning 92 that is a replica of the Winchester in a 44 mag that I pick up while I'm waiting for the barrel of the first one to cool. 

My 7 mag. I hauled hay all summer when I was 17 and at the end bought me a Weatherby Vanguard 7mm Remington Mag. It has kept meat in my stew and heads on my wall ever since.

My first .22. I got a Glenfield Model 20 .22 bolt action rifle for Christmas when I was 15, I think my dad paid $25.00 for it new. Even though it was a cheapy with little or no collectors interest, it was my first firearm and I loved it to death. Even today, working the well worn action feels as natural to me as breathing.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Browning 1885 45-70 my son bought me on his return from the Marines.

.22 Rossi/Interarms short barrel pump. Gallery Gun. Fun gun to shoot. 

Browning 1886 45-70...relatively new, I need to shoot it more often.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I think I only have one favorite rifle. There are several that I really enjoy shooting, but only one that is a "keeper."

My Henry Golden Boy .22 WMR is really my favorite to shoot and carry. I have only owned it for 3 years, but would speculate that I have shot more than 100 rabbits with it, tons of squirrels, and a raccoon. It carries so well, feels good in the hands, and makes a varmint hunt much more enjoyable than using one of my other scoped varmint rifles (I love iron sights for bunny bustin).

A close second (although not a rifle) is a cheap single shot 410 shotgun that is made by a company called Spesco (dont know much about them, not a lot of info on them). My dad bought it for me while my mom was pregnant with me. He just knew he was going to have a son, and wanted to take him hunting. Although they were about to be kicked out of their apartment for not being able to pay rent, my dad paid $10 for it at a yard sale and brought it home. Boy was my mom mad! She still talks about how miffed she was 28 years later! I shot my first doves with this gun, along with my first jack rabbits. It is chambered to take 3" shells, so it has even taken a pheasant or two. Good memories behind that silly little gun.

I like to see that there are so many leaver guns on here already. There is just something about shooting a leaver that feels oh so right 8)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Like my children, I have no favorite rifle. I love them all equally.


----------



## kk11 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sako 25-06 really good gun.
Browning 7mm A-Bolt also a really good gun.
Rugar 223 really good gun.
Browning lever action 22 good gun also


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Only 3???  Maybe that's okay for certain hunters, but some of us shooters have a hard time winnowing it down to just 3.

Winchester 9422M - .22 Mag. A slick-handling and beautiful premium lever-action rimfire that has killed thousands of jackrabbits. I've loved shooting this rifle over the last 15 years or so. It wears a Burris 4x.

Winchester Model 70 Classic S/S - .270 WSM. Leupold VX-III scope. A relative newcomer, it is a great big game rifle that is nicely accurate. I love the Model 70 action and Model 70s have always been good to me. May not be as nice or pretty as some guns, but it is as nice as I need and a rifle I have utter confidence in.

M1 Garand - .30-06. Mine was made in the spring of 1945 by Springfield Armory and just is a terrific rifle to shoot, in addition to being a genuine piece of history.

Thats three... but what about a centerfire varmint rifle?
Do I pick my Rock River AR15 - most likely because it is not only terrific, but does double duty as a defensive carbine and is a blast to shoot? And there is my Rem 788 .222 which is historically the most deadly varmint rifle I own. Our hunting history goes way back. I really love that rifle because it makes me look like a better shot than I am! And what about the Winchester Model 70 Featherweight .223 that is so svelte and gorgeous that I inherited from my dad? Another favorite even though I have hardly shot it.

No, three is not enough and my nice lever action Marlin 1894C is already complaining about being neglected in the list...


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

#1 is my Remmington Model 700 BDL that I inherited from my grandpa... It has killed many big game animals and I inherited it right at age 13. It is chambered for 30-06 and it is currently out of commission due to my 3 yr old knocking the scope loose. 

#2 is my Marlin 22LR it is really hard to find magazines for that gun and for a long time I used a dime to prop the back of the open sights up a little bit. It has killed about 20 raccoons, 100 squirrels, 2 Cows (Beef cows) 30-40 starlings/sparrows, numerous rock chucks, numerous chipmunks, Prarrie dogs, and whatever else that might be considered depredation on the farm. It is now starting to pit from some rust and thanks to the predator contest is sports a scope and a sling which don't necessarily improve its effective range but sure make it look new. Since it is such an old 22 it has a heavy barrel which really improves its accuracy. 

#3 is my newest addition my .204 Ruger. By far my most accruate gun. Ever since I came up with the perfect load for my H&R handi rifle. I can reach out and explode some distant varmints. It amazes me every time I watch the dramatic ending to a prarrie dogs life. I don't know what it is about the .204 Ruger but it seems to be an accurate round in every gun I have ever seen it chambered in.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

I own lots of guns and they are like my children so it is hard to pick 3 that I love more than the others because each one serves a different purpose, but I do have 3 that I have invested more money in than the rest which makes them more valuable not just monetarily but also sentimentally because I had to sacrifice the most to obtain them, if that makes any sense.

1) Rock River National Match A4 with Millett DMS 1-4x24 scope
2) Remington 700 SPS Tactical .308 with Bushnell Elite 10x40 Mil-dot scope
3) Bushmaster M4A3 Carbine with Bushnell Tactical Elite Red-dot scope


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

My top 3 (in no paticular order)

1- Remington ADL 30-06 that my Dad bought before he went into the Army in 65. I remember growing up as a kid and being facinated with that gun as he brought it out to clean and shoot before deer season. As i got old enough to tag along I saw my Dad kill several deer with that gun and got to shoot it when i was old enough to hold it up. I made him a leather sling for it in Jr high and it still wears it to this day. I told my Dad I don't care what else he leaves me in is will I just want that old 30-06 more than anything else. 

2- Aa 30-30 Winchester 94 in a Golden Spike 1869-1969 commerative model. My Grandfather who used to be Warden at the State Prison was given this rifle at some event in the 60's. Years later when I got my Eagle Scout as a teenager he gave it too me. 

3- Is a Savage 270 WSM Weather Warrior I picked up a few years ago. This is the most accurate gun I have ever owned and I have done most my rifle hunting with the last few years.

4- I know you only said 3 and this is not a rifle but I also have a Win 870 Pump 12 gage shotgun that I saved up for hauling hay all one summer when i was 16. It is beat up and hammered but i have carried it many a mile behind some great dogs and killed a ton of birds with it over the years. It along with Guns 1 and 2 are guns that will never be sold and I hope to pass them on to my own kids.

Mark


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

FYI. Winchester does not make an 870.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> FYI. Winchester does not make an 870.


Blasphemy! :lol:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> FYI. Winchester does not make an 870.


But if they did, I bet it would be called the Model 12.

Maybe a hybrid?


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry my bad, I ment Remington 870.

Mark


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

#1 Grandpa's hand me down Remington 700 in a .270
#2 Ruger Hawkeye 25-06
#3 CZ 550FS in a .270


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> #3 Henry Golden Boy Lever Action in .44 Mag.


Somehow I knew that would be in your list Al... And I believe it would be a *BIG* boy, not golden.


----------



## Roperlt (Dec 6, 2010)

Not in any particular order:
1: Ruger M77 .264 Win Mag 
2: Winchester Pre-64 Mod 70 .264 Win Mag
3: Ruger M77 .300 Win Mag
Many others incl: Sako Forester 220 Swift, Browning A-Bolt .300 WSM, I have to quit I'm getting all choked up!!!


----------



## lifeisgood (Aug 31, 2010)

For me 
#1 is my mod 94 30-30 AE it has a huge trajectory, but a blast to shoot.
#2 Is my win mod 70 featherlight 7 mm rem mag
#3 is really my dads, but I consider it mine. A 1903 springfield 30-06 with full wood stock and the tall flip up rear site w/windage correction. Shoots great groups with the old iron sites and is cool to look at. I have also lugged that sweet rifle all over the place even though it weighed a ton and had the canvas web sling.


----------



## rdoggsilva (Apr 6, 2011)

Savage m99 in 308
Savage 110 in 30-06
Lyman Great Plains in 54 cal


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Remington model 700 300 RUM.
Remington model 700 270 
Browning Medallion 223


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i would have to say my favorite rifles are as follows 

#1 howa model 1500 in the .243 

#2 savage 17 hmr 

#3 ruger m77 in the 223 (my new one it jumped onto my favorite list pretty quickly)

#4 ruger m77 chambered in the .270 (i know the list was 3 but these are all i own)


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

Wow only three? I guess if I had to thin down I would choose the following:

Winchester Model 70 in 300 Weatherby Magnum
Remington Safari Express in 416 Remington Magnum
Winchester Pre 64 model 70 featherweight in 308 winchester

But since I don't have to thin I'll keep the rest and look for an excuse to gat another!


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

I no longer own a rifle, but of those I have owned, my favorites are as follows:

1. Remington 700 VSF 22-250, topped with a Leupold VX-III LR 4.5-14. This is my favorite, because it was insanely accurate, comfortable to shoot, no matter how many rounds I pump through it in a day and cheap to reload.

2. Remington 700 PSS 7MM Rem. Mag, topped with a Leupold VX-III LR 4.5-14 w/ target turrets. This gun is also very accurate and a dream to shoot. I bought this gun for a long range target/hunting rifle. 

3. Ruger 10/22. Everyone should own one of these. They are accurate enough, reliable as hell and just plain fun to shoot, especially if you have a 30 or 50 round clip to burn through.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Joel Draxler said:


> I no longer own a rifle, but of those I have owned, my favorites are as follows:


No longer own a rifle??!! :shock: Are you a democrat? :mrgreen:


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

longbow said:


> No longer own a rifle??!! :shock: Are you a democrat? :mrgreen:


 -_O-

Yeah.....no

I just don't like to hold on to things, including guns, I don't use. I don't hunt big game any more and the good predator/varmint hunting is just too far away.

I guess I am a bit of a liar in that I still own the Ruger 10/22. Have to have a gun to teach the kids with.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Joel Draxler said:


> longbow said:
> 
> 
> > No longer own a rifle??!! :shock: Are you a democrat? :mrgreen:
> ...


What are you going to do when the zombie apocolypse happens? You are and your family are going to become human Happy Meals without some rifles. Maybe you still have shotguns?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Man, I missed the boat on this one.....what a great post. Here are Shooters favorite shooters:

#1 Custom 7 Dakota on a M&& action with a PacNor barrel. This old guy was bought new by me a age 16 with money I saved from bucking hay, moving pipe, and irrigating all summer. It has been a 7MM Rem twice and is now a Dakota. Killed ALOT of critters with this rifle in all it's various forms.

#2 Custom 25-06 Ackley on a M70 action with a Douglas barrel. This is what I call a riflemans rifle. Quick handling and shoots like a lazer beam.

#3 Remington Sendero in 300RUM. This baby just brings it! I love to lay sown with this rifle and take shots into the next area code with all the confidence in the world. When I was a little younger, I made some shots with this gun that I will never post on this forum because I don't want to hear it form the haters. 

I have many more, but these are the sister-wives that I would keep if I had to narrow it down to three. Here's a dead animal pic with all three. Idaho ****** with 7MM 1998.
Wifely with Antelope 300RUM(500yd one-shot kill) 2004. And me with my 2009 Utah antelope and the 25 Ackley.


----------

